# HMC Tickets - again



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Just a quick question. Is the wrist band the ticket? If it is then that's great 'cos I've got mine but if it isn't then it's not so great 'cos I haven't got mine. :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Certainly is - so don't lose it :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Phew, that's alright then. I had a horrible feeling one of my kids had been at the envelope and had eaten the ticket or at least hidden it somewhere. :lol:

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Guys,

I sent a mail but i still havent recieved my band for Sunday

e-mail address is [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Harv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sent a mail but i still havent recieved my band for Sunday
> 
> ...


IM me your order number and surname and I'll check it out. 

If they missed the last post last week, then we decided not to send out any more tickets via post, as the carrier pigeon can sometimes get lost :wink:  So all tickets will be enveloped ready for collection at the gate  But as I said, let me know and I'll check it out.


----------

